
Why Gitlab pays local rates - feross
https://about.gitlab.com/2019/02/28/why-we-pay-local-rates/
======
amdelamar
> If everyone is paid a standard salary, those who live in high-income areas
> would have less discretionary income when compared to their counterparts in
> lower-income communities.

Yeah, but that's their choice isn't it? I could choose to live in a busting
metropolis, bike to work without a car, and pay higher rent because its in a
prime living area. Or I could move out of the city, get a low mortgage on a
home and drive to work. Still my choice, and a company shouldn't need to worry
about my "discretionary income".

